# transfert de données d'un classic 2 à une clé USB



## philbruge (27 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un vieux mac classic 2 (de 1991 je crois) et j'aimerais transférer les données sur une clé usb. Est ce possible ? Comment faire ? D'avance merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## gmaa (27 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Chercher "ADB to USB"... Il y a des solutions et un coût...

Même chose en cherchant "SCSI vers USB"
Les connectiques existent. L'utilisation est un autre pb. Cette fois le transfert est peut-être bi-directionnel.
J'ai eu du temps où j'avais un SE/30... J'avais aussi un lecteur Zip... 
Mais je n'ai jamais eu à faire ce genre de saut techno.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2013)

Pas 36 solutions, il te faut un intermédiaire (CD, disquette ZIP ou autre), avec les deux lecteurs, un SCSI pour le Classic II et un USB, Firewire ou autre pour l'ordi récent. Par clé USB, impossible.

Perso, pour faire communiquer mes vieilles trapanelles avec mes Mac sous OS X, j'utilise deux lecteurs ZIP, un "USB" côté Mac récents, et un SCSI côté Mac anciens.



gmaa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Chercher "ADB to USB"... Il y a des solutions et un coût...



Non, USB vers ADB, oui, mais pas le contraire, et de toute façon, ADB n'est pas un port de données, c'est un bus pour périphériques d'entrée, il ne peut recevoir que les signaux provenant d'une souris, d'un clavier, d'une tablette graphique, ou autre trackball ou joystick, le tout, à sens unique, du périphérique vers le Mac.


----------



## r e m y (27 Avril 2013)

et en créant un réseau ethernet? Y avait bien des boitiers AppleTalk/Ethernet à l'époque, non? (ou Ethertalk... un truc qui transformait un port localtalk en port Ethernet)


----------



## RobertoP (27 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Si je me rappelle bien il était possible d'aller sur internet avec un Mac Classic 2 donc pourquoi pas envoyer les fichiers par mail.

Autre solution tu démonte le disque dur et dans les commerces il y a des boitiers externe pour y installer des disque dur et ensuite tu le remet en place.

Autrement effectivement le plus simple c'est les disquettes ZIP

Si tu vas voir sur Amazon peut-être tu, en trouveras.

Amuse-toi bien


----------



## philbruge (27 Avril 2013)

Merci beaucoup.... Je viens juste d'ouvrir ce vieux mac, qui marche encore, avec une foule de documents que j'avais complètement oubliés....


----------



## Invité (27 Avril 2013)

Perso, je connecte en AppleTalk à un StarMax (clone du 4400) qui a la double interface AppleTalk/Ethernet et ensuite Ethernet/Ethernet sur un Mac moderne.
Ca suppose évidemment un intermédiaire (le StarMax ou équivalent)


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> et en créant un réseau ethernet? Y avait bien des boitiers AppleTalk/Ethernet à l'époque, non? (ou Ethertalk... un truc qui transformait un port localtalk en port Ethernet)



Déjà, à l'époque, c'était rare, mais alors, je te souhaite bien du plaisir pour en trouver un maintenant ! 



Invité a dit:


> Ca suppose évidemment un intermédiaire (le StarMax ou équivalent)



Voilà, le problème, c'est qu'il faut avoir le starmax !

Si le volume de données est suffisamment modeste pour pouvoir employer des disquettes, un lecteur USB (disquettes ordinaires ou même un vieux lecteur SuperDisk) permet de récupérer des choses, c'est la solution la plus simple, qui ne nécessite qu'un seul appareil (supposant que le lecteur de disquettes du Mac fonctionne) d'un coût modeste (25 à 30  sur internet pour un lecteur de disquettes USB neuf).


----------



## claude72 (28 Avril 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> et en créant un réseau ethernet? Y avait bien des boitiers AppleTalk/Ethernet à l'époque, non?


À ma connaissance ils étaient faits pour relier une ou plusieurs imprimantes LocalTalk sur un réseau Ethernet...  perso, j'en ai utilisé 3 modèles :
- 10base2 => 2 imprimantes maxi en LocalTalk
- 10baseT => 8 imprimantes maxi en LocalTalk
- 10baseT => 1 imprimante, branché direct sur le port série...

... mais AUCUN de ses 3 types de machins que j'ai essayé ne permettait de faire un réseau entre deux Mac : ils ne fonctionnaient qu'avec des imprimantes.



*************





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, le problème, c'est qu'il faut avoir le starmax !


Ou équivalent qu'il a dit le Monsieur !!!

... c'est à dire n'importe quel Mac équipé d'un port série sur lequel brancher un réseau LocalTalk ET d'un port Ethernet (10baseT ou AAUI), c'est à dire grosso-modo n'importe quel Mac de la gamme "pro" compris entre les Quadra et les G3 beige...

(Mais dans ce cas autant trouver un Mac avec un port LocalTalk et un slot PCI qui peut recevoir directement une carte USB...)



*************





			
				RobertoP a dit:
			
		

> Autre solution tu démontes le disque dur et dans les commerces il y a des  boitiers externe pour y installer des disque dur et ensuite tu le remet  en place.


Sauf que le disque d'un Classic est un disque SCSI, et que les boîtiers dont tu parles sont aujourd'hui tous ATA !!! (P-ATA ou S-ATA, mais ATA...)

Et même si il trouve un vieux boîtier SCSI, il lui faudra alors encore trouver un Mac (intermédiaire) équipé d'une connexion SCSI pour pourvoir brancher le boîtier dessus :
- soit un PowerMac 7200/8200 ou G3 beige ou tout autre Mac avec processeur 604 équipé d'une carte USB... et avec ceux-là il sera peut-être plus rapide de faire un réseau LocalTalk !
- soit un Mac plus récent, à partir du G3 B/B, équipé d'une carte SCSI.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> Ou équivalent qu'il a dit le Monsieur !!!



Oui, c'est bien ce que je voulais dire, "faut avoir la machine", vu la taille des disques durs de l'époque (40 ou 80 Mo sur le Classic II), ça doit pouvoir se jouer avec un lecteur de disquettes USB à 25 balles !


----------



## cdbvs (30 Avril 2013)

Salut à tous, c'est Cdbvs.


J'ai une question d'un doute qui m'a sauté au visage tel les strums dans Alien qui sautent du chiotte à la Turque (fabriqué par les Belges) pour pondre dans les gens qui passent dans la rue, d'où tous ces individus étrange aujourd'hui dans la RP.

:afraid:

Est ce que les HD du Classic fonctionnent comme ceux de certains anciens Mac unibloc, soit un branchement à l'envers ???

Dans ce cas, rien ne fonctionnerait et il faudrait faire comme le dit l'Invité avec Apple Talk, mais c'est lentissime = 4ko/sec mais ça fonctionne avec Os9.x jusqu'aux G3 en natif. G4 il faut un adaptateur chez Griffin, je crois à 75. Pas possible !

Merci et à+
Cdbvs


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2013)

cdbvs a dit:


> Est ce que les HD du Classic fonctionnent comme ceux de certains anciens Mac unibloc, soit un branchement à l'envers ???



Qu'entends tu par "un branchement à l'envers" ??? Le HD du Classic fonctionne comme n'importe quel HD SCSI interne, il n'y a pas, à ma connaissance, de Mac utilisant un HD spécifique, ce sont tous les mêmes, sur le plan connexion : soit du SCSI "de base", soit, pour les modèles plus récents, contemporains des premiers PowerMac, de l'ATA, standard aussi


----------



## cdbvs (30 Avril 2013)

Salut Pascal 77, c'est Cdbvs.


Je suis persuadé qu'il y a un truc comme ça avec les premiers Macintosh avec HD emporté. Je l'ai déjà entendu sur d'autre forums Mac et je crois que sur le SE FDHD il y a un truc comme ça, ou le branchement de la nappe est à l'envers. C'est peut être moi qui me trompe !

A bientôt
Cdbvs


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2013)

cdbvs a dit:


> Salut Pascal 77, c'est Cdbvs.
> 
> 
> Je suis persuadé qu'il y a un truc comme ça avec les premiers Macintosh avec HD emporté. Je l'ai déjà entendu sur d'autre forums Mac et je crois que sur le SE FDHD il y a un truc comme ça, ou le branchement de la nappe est à l'envers. C'est peut être moi qui me trompe !
> ...



J'ai récupéré, lorsque je bossais aux AGF, pas mal de SE, tous avaient un disque dur normal !


----------



## cdbvs (1 Mai 2013)

Salut Pascal 77, c'est Cdbvs.


Bon bas c'est moi alors. 
Désolé et à bientôt

Cdbvs


----------



## melaure (2 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai récupéré, lorsque je bossais aux AGF, pas mal de SE, tous avaient un disque dur normal !



Il doit surement avoir un modèle unique mutant ...  Avec un disque dur 3" comme le format des disquettes de l'Amstrad 6128


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Il doit surement avoir un modèle unique mutant ...  Avec un disque dur 3" comme le format des disquettes de l'Amstrad 6128



Y zavaient des Mac, à Tchernobyl ? :mouais:


----------



## melaure (3 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Y zavaient des Mac, à Tchernobyl ? :mouais:



Faudrait demander à Silicium, ils collectionnent aussi les machines des pays de l'Est. Assez marrant de voir leurs copies de produits occidentaux ...


----------

